# Range Finder



## K Pedals (Dec 22, 2019)

Got my range finder done.!.!.!
Used an OC71 black glass transistor...
Sounds on point!!!
I was gonna hold out and get some old school caps but I just went with some new wimas...


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 22, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 22, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> Nice!


Thanks man!¡!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 22, 2019)

Cool!  Have you tried it with different pickups, single-coil and humbuckers?


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 22, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Cool!  Have you tried it with different pickups, single-coil and humbuckers?


Just single coils so far... 
I need to try some Humbuckers...


----------



## eaglehat (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks great!! 
I’m going to build one of these for myself and one for a friend after the holidays.
How much does the bias trim affect things? The Fulltone page really stresses it as a feature:
_“Adjustable Transistor Bias trimmer. Want it soft? Want is hard? Want more or less chime? Just turn it and adjust by ear, there is no wrong setting.”_
Since there’s plenty of space, I thought I might just wire it to a pot on the front panel so it’s always available to tweak.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 22, 2019)

eaglehat said:


> Looks great!!
> I’m going to build one of these for myself and one for a friend after the holidays.
> How much does the bias trim affect things? The Fulltone page really stresses it as a feature:
> _“Adjustable Transistor Bias trimmer. Want it soft? Want is hard? Want more or less chime? Just turn it and adjust by ear, there is no wrong setting.”_
> Since there’s plenty of space, I thought I might just wire it to a pot on the front panel so it’s always available to tweak.


Sweet...
The bias wasn’t as drastic as I thought I’d be....


----------



## eaglehat (Dec 22, 2019)

Okay, good to know. I’ll prob just leave it as a trimmer then.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 22, 2019)

Among other things, the bias pot will change the input impedance.  The Range Master circuit (and that's what this is) has a pretty low input impedance and it loads the pickups.  Turning the bias down raises the input impedance, making it more "chimey."  How pronounced the effect is depends on the pickups, RANGE switch setting and the particular transistor you install.  If you want more high-end, try putting a buffered bypass pedal in front of the Range Finder.


----------



## Barry (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 22, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks great!


Thanks Barry.!.!!


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 23, 2019)

Very clean lookin KP !

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 23, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Very clean lookin KP !
> 
> Mike


Thanks...


----------

